# Is it ok to bring jamon Iberico back to Canada?



## kongfeet (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi. I¨m not sure where to post this, but I´m wondering if it´s possible to bring some jamon Iberico from  Spain (that´s where I am at the moment) back to Canada. On one hand, it´s just food (well, way way way cheaper here), but then again, I heard somewhere that they won´t allow it because it´s technically raw meat (ie no heat has been applied). Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Kongfeet,

If your ham is no more than 5 kilos : Yes

You must declare it, it will pass.

Package must be completely sealed.

Petals.


----------



## kongfeet (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks. That´s indeed good news. After reading about how the customs won´t allow it, I almost gave up, but if what you said is true, I´can´t wait to continue enjoying this stuff back home. Thanks, again.

p.s. I only need to declare it at the customs, won´t have to pay anything, right?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Glad you asked another question.

When I called the customs office again they gave me a new answer : No.

She said the only way would be by land, personal use only , no duty.

I asked her to give me a site that my "friend" could go to and check and ask directly online and she gave me this one. :

http://www.inspection.gc.ca/eng/1297964599443/1297965645317

Any meat coming from overseas is prohibited. Please check : Use Automated Import Reference System (AIRS) to confirm if the product is allowed before bringing it into Canada.

Better to know now than later.

Petals.


----------



## kongfeet (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info and I think I´m gonna cry... Well, not really, but it´s disappointing for sure. I had all these wonderful things I was going to do with my jamon and lomo Iberico, but damn... Guess I´ll just have to eat as much of it as I possibly can while I´m here. Thanks again.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I hope you enjoy the remainder of your stay. My sister-in-law just got back from Barcelona, it truly is a beautiful place.

Indulge while you can.  Have a safe return....

Petals.


----------



## kongfeet (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. And yes, it truly is a beautiful place. In fact, it´s my favorite place in Europe, and one of my favorites in the world. London´s too expensive, Paris is overrated, and Rome? Rome´s history. Barcelona is the new ___________ !!!

p.s. There is an exhibition on El Bulli here in Barcelona until the beginning of March. I´ve already been there twice, and am thinking of going back a few more times.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

If you are still in Barca - go visit my friends Gloria and her husband who own Lis Pere Camps Xchocolatiers in Barcelona, Spain.

Delicious amazing small shop. Tell Gloria that Lisa from NYC says a big hello. Try their chocolate bar with candied orange peel.

I wish I had bought more of just the candied orange. Sweets are allowed. Their cakes and cookies are amazing too.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...php?idi=ca+pastisseria+Lis+pere+camps&ct=clnk

also restaurant gelonch is a great dinner tasting menu at bargain prices for what you are served.

I agree - Barca is the bomb - best city in Europe IMHO!!!


----------



## hamgirl (May 9, 2014)

.


----------



## sammy martin (Nov 12, 2014)

Sure it is, if customs doesn't catch you, but why would you bother there are so many places to buy it now Lolaandmiguel.com is selling iberico bellota online for $218/kg that's less than what I was purchasing it for when I was buying it for my restaurant.


----------



## kkkkkkkkkkkkk (Feb 24, 2016)

*1. US to Canada (YES)*

Meat and poultry products (for example, jerky, sausages, deli meats and patties, fois gras)

up to 20 kilograms per person
packages must have identifying marks, indicating what the product is
proof of country of origin may be required
[h3]Meat and poultry: fresh, frozen and chilled[/h3]
up to 20 kilograms per person
one turkey per person
packages must have identifying marks, indicating what the product is
proof of country of origin may be required
*Please note:* Within this limit on meat, the Canada Border Services Agency (CBSA) may have specific requirements.

*2. Other Countries to Canada (NO)*

Not permitted.

See link for further details: http://www.inspection.gc.ca/food/in...to-canada-/eng/1389648337546/1389648516990#a2


----------

